# Willy the rescue and some extras (pic heavy)



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

Just wanted to post a follow up on our rescue (http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/110002-new-rescue-dog.html). He has improved dramatically over the past four months we've had him. He is much less fearful of strangers, especially females, and has been able to go on several outings with us. Thanks to whoever recommended the lavender scenting..we discontinued the anxiety meds and are currently using a combination of behavioral training and lavender scenting, which is working well. Willy is still very scared of my fiance, but will sometimes go to him if coaxed with a treat (which is a big improvement). He is doing very well with me...he comes when called, is playful, sleeps on my side of the bed every night (he has his own bed on the floor), and sticks right with my if we go to the park, beach, etc. Contrary to the shelter's warning that he is "extremely" aggressive with other dogs, he seems to love all dogs. In fact, he appears much more relaxed around people if there is at least one other dog with him. He loves loves loves spending time at my mom's house, where he can run around outside with her two dogs and play in the creek (he's not a great swimmer but that doesn't stop him from jumping in every chance he gets). He also seems to enjoy going to the groomer, which surprised me...but he wags his tail whenever he gets there, and the one time I arrived when they were still finishing him up he looked like one happy dog. He has been great around my little cousins (ages 4 and 6)...a bit scared but he seems to want to please and is not reactive. He is also excellent at the vet's office. Last time we were there I heard someone say to their dog "See that dog? Look how nice he's being. Why don't you sit like that?" He has learned sit, down, wait, no and in. I feel like we just lucked out so much with him..for whatever he went through, he is still the sweetest, most well behaved dog. Luckily, I get the next several years to spoil him rotten.
























The water was a bit cold, but he seemed to get use to it...

























Along with rehabing Willy, I've been working on some dog artwork...thought everyone might like to see it.
Just finished this for a client who lost his Boston Terrier this spring.








Norwegian Elkhound completed for a coworker's sister who is a breeder.








Something I was doodling with over the weekend...


----------



## mustlovedogs123 (Mar 23, 2011)

Willy is absolutally adorable!!!! Your artwork is amazing!!


----------

